# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Проблема с начислениями страховых взносов в 1С ЗУП

## alex969

При проведении операции "Отражение зарплаты в регл.учете" выдается ошибка:
"Внимание! При формировании проводок обнаружены сотрудники, по которым нет данных для формирования проводок по страховым взносам."
При этом по данным сотрудникам проводки формируются в дебет 91 счета.
Также в карточке страховых взносов задваиваются ФОТ и начисленные страховые взносы.

----------

